
Do you like agar.io? what about Ninja agar? - jfrez
So, this is what i&#x27;ve done in my free time, it is basically an agar.io clone but with super-powers, levels, and other (maybe) cool features. Check it out and tell me if you like it.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ninjagar.com&#x2F;
======
razeonex
I didn't know ninjagar but it looks a so slow and old fashioned.

------
curiousjorge
how did you build this? I'm getting like 10 fps on my chrome

